# Cycle World Bikes Spring sale!



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Valley people...these guys are having spring cleaning sale. Good people. Who knows what you'll find! They have been good to me over the years and just want to help by spreading the word!

Cycle World Bikes - Northridge Bike Shop - Specialized - Santa Cruz


----------

